# South Florida only: Fish tanks, stands, filters and fish need to go..



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 2, 2015)

I have several fish tanks complete with heavy filtration and cabinets, fish etc. I'm doing the floor in my guest room and with my other animals, don't have the time for all of my fish and don't want to move these things around.
1) 55 gallon with black wooden cabinet/stand and lights. Has a heater and twin high quality canister filters. $150 without the male pink and white Pied Red Devil. $200 with.
2) 55 gallon with tan wooden cabinet/stand and lights. Heater and high quality canister as well as a Marineland Magnum H.O.T. filter. $150 without the big female White Midas Cichlid. $200 with.
3) 40 gallon with black wooden cabinet/stand and lights. This tank has an Aquatop filter with spray bar return and a heater. $100 without the medium Red Dragon female Flowerhorn. $120 with.

The price difference is NOT the cost of the fish alone. It is the cost that I will accept to include them with the tank(s)
Please send me a private message and I can supply a photo if you wish.


----------

